# update mysql-8.0.27 error



## Alucn (Dec 1, 2021)

FreeBSD tests 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE GENERIC  amd64
error notice:
ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Undefined symbol "pthread_setname_np@FBSD_1.6"


----------



## Alucn (Dec 1, 2021)

system
FreeBSD tests 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE GENERIC  amd64


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2021)

Alucn said:


> error notice:
> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Undefined symbol "pthread_setname_np@FBSD_1.6"


FreeBSD 12.1 is end-of-life since January 2021 and is not supported any more.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## rafael_grether (Dec 1, 2021)

@FBSD_1.6 refers to FreeBSD 13. I think you installed some FreeBSD 13 packages.
Anyway, FreeBSD 12.1 is end-of-life, as SirDice said.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2021)

rafael_grether said:


> I think you installed some FreeBSD 13 packages.


You get this error if you try to run 12.2 binaries on a 12.1 system.


----------

